# single slot decoy bags??



## GADawg08 (Jan 26, 2016)

who all uses em? I dont have any "high dollar" dekes at the moment, so I just hook all mine on a carabiner since most of them are texas rigged. But, I'm thinkin about buying a dozen Avian X or DD to add a little more realism to my spread. Also, me and a few buddies are wanting to make our trips out west mostly DIY from now on, so it wont hurt to have some quality decoys. But, I guess if you spend that kinda $$ on decoys you expect the paint to hold up. Also seems like these types of bags take up a lot of room


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 26, 2016)

If you are using traditional decoy cord and weights, slotted bags are the ticket. Buy the over sized ones and you can put two in each slot keel to keel.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Jan 26, 2016)

All of my divers were spray painted with a black can and a white can of spray paint lol so I don't worry too much about paint chipping.

That being said all of my mallards and pintails and stuff I take to use "out west" are just in a regular decoy bag. Have had them a long time and no significant paint chippings or abuse. They are good decoys tho. 

A buddy of mine uses them bags with the single dividers that you are talking about and it is fine it just takes up more space compared to the amount of decoys you can bring


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 26, 2016)

That's all I use.  I just can't get into the Texas rigged deals.  Love me some 12 slots.  They are much more stackable in a boat or 4 wheeler than a big mesh bag full of dekes


----------



## dom (Jan 26, 2016)

i use texas rigged decoys in slotted bags. love it.


----------



## LIB MR ducks (Jan 26, 2016)

I have been using Rogers bags for a couple of years now. They are very durable. I have the 12 slot full body and can fit two floaters in each slot. Very reasonable price too. 

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...-body-duck-bag-with-drawstring-closure-1.html


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Jan 26, 2016)

I have both feel like you can carry more decoys in the sacks. Plus we usually do a bit of walking and easier to carry more decoys with the sacks than the slotted bag.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 26, 2016)

The problem have have with the sacks is that if your cord comes unwound you end up with a GIANT knot. Also i like the stackability of the slotted bags (like mentioned above). It helps with organization in the boat.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Jan 26, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> The problem have have with the sacks is that if your cord comes unwound you end up with a GIANT knot. Also i like the stackability of the slotted bags (like mentioned above). It helps with organization in the boat.



Who need organization?


----------



## strutlife (Jan 26, 2016)

If they are floaters, ensure you get the mesh bottom bags.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 26, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Who need organization?


Man i have no idea how you have kept all your boats upright on your adventures!


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Jan 27, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Who need organization?



Man, that is some redneck engineering at its best!


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 27, 2016)

I love my 12 slot... I use a mesh bag, too, but for other purpose.  Unwind em, throw em out.  Pick them up, wind em up, drop in the slot.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 27, 2016)

That's a 2068 boat, 14 doz deeks.


----------



## killerv (Feb 1, 2016)

David Clark's bags are top of the line. Plus he can make whatever you want.

http://www.decoybags.biz/


----------

